# white screen of death on iphone 3g



## Venkata Naveen (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi guys,
yesterday i took my iphone from my pocket to see a total white screen on it. I restarted it many times and i even retored it but it is still like that. Anybody please suggest me. Thank you


----------



## Legit (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm not sure how you would do a restore (if that's what "retored" meant) without resolving this problem first. But a restart and a hard reset are different on Apple products.

Try the hard reset, if you haven't already


----------



## Venkata Naveen (Jan 26, 2012)

The word "retored" is actually a mistake sorry for that. well now coming to the point i did the hard reset many times as you told.And i restored it by connecting to laptop>open itunes>restore.please let me know if any other method to fix it if you know. Thank you


----------



## Legit (Apr 19, 2012)

So when you hard reset it, it just returns to the white screen? When you restore it, it also never works and is on a white screen?


----------



## Venkata Naveen (Jan 26, 2012)

yes that's what exactly happening


----------



## Easwar_Akiyama (May 15, 2012)

Try doing this :

1) press the home button and power button simultaneously until the screen changes .. ( hope it does )

2) Dry out iphone battery and try restore


----------

